# Pigeon River flow



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

I plan on heading to the Pigeon River to do some fishing this weekend. USGS says the pigeon down by Vanderbilt is high, but I planned on fishing near 68, so I was wondering if anyone knows how the river looks. I mean yesterday the rainfall was .11inches, so its not an extreme amount and the flow gage is way down by Vanderbilt where the stream flows much slower and is usually 100cfs and now its 200cfs. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

if you are wondering if it will be wadeable, it never is around 68 and afton rd, there are some decent sized rapids and really deep holes, have fun swimming 

head way upstream for this


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I wade the red bridge section all the time... beautiful stretch

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

troutfisher25 said:


> I plan on heading to the Pigeon River to do some fishing this weekend. USGS says the pigeon down by Vanderbilt is high, but I planned on fishing near 68, so I was wondering if anyone knows how the river looks. I mean yesterday the rainfall was .11inches, so its not an extreme amount and the flow gage is way down by Vanderbilt where the stream flows much slower and is usually 100cfs and now its 200cfs. Can anyone help me out?



Sorry I saw this so late, or I could have given you some good info. How'd you do? Catch many creek chubs? That lower part of the Pigeon really warms up quickly in the summer. This past week, it was in the upper sixties to lower seventies . . . creek chub temperatures. 
But in general, when the Vanderbilt station shows 80 cfs, I can still wade those lower sections "with caution". When the Vanderbilt station shows 63 or 64 cfs, a blind man could wade it without a staff. Heres' a short article that might be useful to you http://wolverineflyfishingjournal.com/content/pigeon-river-near-gaylord


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Yea I usually fish that section early, but I went back late because two weeks before I lost a big summer run rainbow, so I went back hoping to tie into another one. No such luck however. I know a couple spots in the upper pigeon, but this year I have been targeting a lot larger fish. The sections I normally fish don't normally hold that kind of fish in them. I haven't had the time to really go up and look for new spots unfortunately and now its getting late in the season .


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

heading to the area this weekend, hoping for some success.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Good luck. The lower Pigeon was 76F Monday at 3:30pm.
Sturgeon R at Wolverine was 71.5F.
West Branch Sturgeon was 66.5F


----------

